# Name my conversion Contest!!



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Z EX 2
V

It doesn't format right, but anyway, the V under the E


----------



## Tubularfab (Sep 25, 2008)

Elecscort ZX120V

I figure maybe I can win the worst name award....


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

What will the prize be? 
ZX2x60v 

EvSCORT

escortE=IxR

And the one that won't work, escorch


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I like eSCORCH. But of course, my car is being called Sparkfire. Ha! Good luck.

-D


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Escort 2.EV

Escort 2.E

120-ZX2

Escort 120

Escort ZXEV

Wow, I suck at this


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

How about Teslacort (or Tescort)?


----------



## Molle303 (Aug 12, 2008)

Convescort ! 

Af-Fordable ! 

Bob !


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

all good suggestions.. so far I like Bob the best!


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

ZxxE (Sexy)
White Lightning
Power Z
Xyzzy (Only interesting to geeks)
ZX3

Eh. ZX2 is hard to work with. I'd pick some other aspect of the car, like color (hence "White Lightning"). Or connect it with some other interest you have.

You can't have Silent E, though. That one's mine.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

judebert said:


> ZxxE (Sexy)
> White Lightning
> Power Z
> Xyzzy (Only interesting to geeks)
> ...


hmmm.. zxxE isn't bad... how about Silent Z?? actually, since the Z in zx2 stands for the Zetech engine.. that is pretty useless now. So far, OHMer is in the lead.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

My vote is for Bob.

You've seen those commercials, think back to the late 80's early 90's.

Parking for BOB Only
This lane for BOB
Oh, it's YOU, BOB.

Evcort has been taken by someone else.

What about VX2? That takes care of the Z, the V of course is "Volts", and it still sounds the same. 
Edit: Still sounds the same to an american, who would pronounce the original "Zee Ecks Two" not "Zed Ecks Two"


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> My vote is for Bob.
> 
> You've seen those commercials, think back to the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> ...


ha! didn't think about the zed thing.. actually, vx2 isn't bad.. EVx2 is ok... I dunno, none of them are really singing to me yet.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

What about a Ford-lover's snub at GM?

Just call it "EV2"


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

TX_Dj said:


> What about a Ford-lover's snub at GM?
> 
> Just call it "EV2"


I like that


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Darn, I wanted EV2. (me and the rest of the EV community!)

Actually Lee Hart Named his remake of the solectria sunrise the EV2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I second OHMer  . Sounds good. 

Mines Static Charge. 

Pete : )




PatricioIN said:


> hmmm.. zxxE isn't bad... how about Silent Z?? actually, since the Z in zx2 stands for the Zetech engine.. that is pretty useless now. So far, OHMer is in the lead.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Put a big controller in it, lots of acceleration, and name it "OHMygod!"


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

"White Lightning"


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Alternate Current


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Patrohms,,,,Patelec


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

judebert said:


> Put a big controller in it, lots of acceleration, and name it "OHMygod!"


that's funny!


----------



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

1. PATINEV
2. Q--HoosEV ? A--Pats!
3. IndyEV
4. IndyAmp
5. ECort 500
6. Indy 120
7. Hoovolt
8. EsVolt
9. Electro 500
10. HooEVer
11. White Noise 

Ok, I know some crazy Hoosier ones but I'm from Indiana too.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

xFordinary?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I like white noise....too bad my car is black LOL.


----------



## kugmo (Oct 31, 2008)

lolz...how about adding a "ver2", kinda like a last name christening..lolz..


----------



## JeffPritchard (Jun 10, 2008)

Fried Escort...


Mine is going to be called "Cordless".
Or if I wind up going with an early Mustang, then "Electric Horse".

jp


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

Ford Escord

You have to be careful with 'Bob'. My mom named my dad's 57 Chevy 'Bob' for Bucket Of Bolts


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

How 'bout:

DC Rider


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

White lightning?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> How 'bout:
> 
> DC Rider


That'd be a great one for an EV Chopper


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

Sunzel sounds like a great name for the car! It seems to be zealous according to educational program I just watched.


----------

